
Clean your Git history - benoitvallon
https://medium.com/@benoitvallon/clean-your-git-history-30bb16091c28#.4r5209k81
======
SXX
Just a note: if you pushed any password or key to github repository or even
some other public hosting it's good idea to first change that key / password
and only then trying to clean it from repository. There was many stories when
somebody wake up and find there is tons of AWS instances mining bitcoins is up
due to key leakage.

It's really important since GitHub have API that let anyone constantly monitor
changes in repositories and there even GHTorrent project that dump everything.
And for other public repositories there is always chance someone can monitor
changes too.

~~~
benoitvallon
Thanks for your comment, I added a note to my post

